# Center Console Removal



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello, I have the non digital climate control on my 01 and the light bulb that lights up the left side of the climate control has burned out. How do I get the cover off without breaking anything, it seems to be on there pretty good.


----------



## Gudge (Sep 19, 2011)

How do I remove the instrument center box on a 2003 nissan maxima


----------

